# Lube Diagram, T-Jet and Others



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a place to get some helpful lube diagrams for T-Jet and others. You will need MS Excel to open and save the files. When you open the link, just click on the icons marked "Lube" at the top of the page.

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html

HT members get a 10% discount!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

They forgot one on T-Jet, the idler gear post.

But that's what I'm here for at HT, to correct discrepancies. 

__________________


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I did a vid a bit ago
still need to add the inline

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1631


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

As for the idler post, I prefer to apply a small amount of gear grease such as Aero-Car Super Speed Gear Lube. Oil has a tendency to migrate down into the "arm" area and foul comm brushes. JMHO...


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

A slot racer's prayer:

Forgive us our "discrepancies" as we forgive those who use them against us. LOL!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Oil has a tendency to migrate down into the "arm" area and foul comm brushes.


LOL
you are correct, but i do it any way! I prefer a well lube car
other i race with use very little oil, but i have seen the ruin chassis over time because they use so little!

My cars swim in oil
if some oil does get on the brushes it only take a seconds to burn it off my slottech brushes


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Kihm have done any amp draw testing on your com drops.
I'm curious about the numbers before and after you apply the drops:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Have not run the amp test. It would be interesting to see. The proof is in the visual results ie; running without Conducta-Lube and with. After applying Conducta-Lube, cars run remarkably better. What I like most is that it leaves a conductive coating on the surfaces that lasts quite a while.

I was using Voodoo until I discovered Conducta-Lube. Voodoo cleans well but does not last long. I had to re-apply before each heat.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Last winter I went to the LHS looking for com drops,got what they recomended. Boy was that ever a mistake! The stuff was named right! Black Death. I talked with Khim about it and he sent me one of his packages that contained the com drops and lubes. I took a brand new 4gear out of the package and hooked it up to the my test stand,started running it, and while it was running I put two drops of the Conducta Lube on it. It was like hitting a nitrous button. The stuff really, really works! And Khim thanks for all the help and advice. Every time I see one of your posts or get a message from you I learn something more, you've been a big help to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Part of the fun of this hobby is sharing good discoveries and learning from others. It's all good.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

There was a guy awhile back at HT that had a unique way of oiling his T Jets.
But I thought it was kinda crazy. 

He would completely submerge his assembled T Jet chassis in WD 40.
So everything was lubricated.
Then let them drip dry for a day. :lol:

__________________


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> He would completely submerge his assembled T Jet chassis in WD 40.
> So everything was lubricated.


I played with the concept a bit, but I did remove brushes and mags


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

most penetrating oils and similar will make the car perform real good for awhile, but they soak into the brushes, make them soft and then they gum up the comm something terrible and have to be replaced. I advise against getting those products on brushes.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Al,

Hope all is well. What's you're opinion on motor comm drops?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like them to an extent. be careful with inline cars though. some comm drops have a tendency to loosen(dissolve) the glue holding the thin comm plate to the material beneath it and that can cause catastrophic failure in a hurry. use an RC motor cleaner to spray out the comm area after each use when storing your cars between events or long period usages. I cannot rate the value of the various brands of comm drops and I know folks have their favorites for various individual reasons. also, on inline motors, it is sometime better to use comm drops on the front bushing or bearing rather than oil that could then migrate to the commutator surface. everybody has useful tips thye have learned from experience or being held by the hand. in any case, i listen to everyones opinion and create my own set of standards.


----------

